# Cabbage Soup Diet/Detox



## espec1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone here ever tried this? It's basically seven days of cabbage soup eating with other restricted foods that you can eat and you can lose up to 10lbs. I think most of it is water weight which means it could be temporary, but I'm planning on working out everynight for these seven days to make I sure lose some weight. 

This is my first day trying it out and it's pretty tough. The batch of soup I made was pretty much murdered with peper and that's all I can taste when I eat it. It tastes like hot water and pepper. I've had two bowls today and I'm about to eat more for dinner after work. It doesn't make me very full but at least I can eat as much as I want to. 

So have any of you tried it? If you have tried it, did you notice any results?


----------



## matt397 (Aug 11, 2010)

No, just No. I've seen so many people fall for these "soup diets", so Im going to let you in on a secret that alot of body builders and generally well fit people follow. Take in less calories than you spend. simple as that. once you take control of your calorie intake, start eating a proper amount of protein ( 1 gram per pound you weigh ), pound back the veggies and excercise regularly, you'll start to see _vast_ improvements. Also, cut back on sodium, I don't add salt to _anything_ I eat, it makes you retain water. But hey, thats just my opinion an different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2010)

^ Good advice besides don't eat any salt. You can have some salt just don't throw the shit on everything you eat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 11, 2010)

matt397 said:


> No, just No. I've seen so many people fall for these "soup diets", so Im going to let you in on a secret that alot of body builders and generally well fit people follow. Take in less calories than you spend. simple as that. once you take control of your calorie intake, start eating a proper amount of protein ( 1 gram per pound you weigh ), pound back the veggies and excercise regularly, you'll start to see _vast_ improvements. Also, cut back on sodium, I don't add salt to _anything_ I eat, it makes you retain water. But hey, thats just my opinion an different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 11, 2010)

My mom tried the cabbage soup crap a couple times. The first time, she lost 8-10lbs. She mainly pissed and shit all the weight off. The second time (7-8 months later), she landed in the hospital. The diet depleted her of nutrients your body NEEDS to function.

Listen to matt397, it's good advice.

But, you can throw a little salt a few things here and there. Just don't go crazy. Oddly enough, if you don't have enough salt in your diet, you WON'T sweat. But, if you have too much, you won't sweat. Find the happy medium, and stay towards the lesser side.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 11, 2010)

If you have a proper diet, you have no need for a detox. We already have an incredibly efficient detoxification system called kidneys and livers.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 12, 2010)

DIETS in general NEVER EVER work. Exercise, portion control, and healthy whole foods FTW!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 12, 2010)

Cabbage/onion soup diets are mostly used in hospital setting to lose 10-15 pounds before a procedure. There is some validity in detox qualities of the diet, but like some people have already said, it deprives you of a lot of the nutrients that your body needs. If you really want to lose some weight, calorie counting and exercise is the only really surefire way to do it.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 12, 2010)

I said cut back on sodium, not go out of your way to cut it completely out of your diet. There is _sooo_ much salt in everything we eat that there really isn't any need to add that much salt to what we eat.


----------



## Origin (Aug 12, 2010)

Diets = No
Common sense with eating, exercise = Yes

Lost 20 pounds of fat weight this summer so far, I've never felt this good in my life.  
Shitload of green tea, and GO RUNNING.


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 12, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> If you really want to lose some weight, calorie counting and exercise is the only really surefire way to do it.


 
I've been doing the calorie counting thing for a few months now (ala weight watchers) and it's been going pretty well. 

I had a pretty good diet and exercise routine before hand, but I wanted to try this more for shits and giggles/the detox portion. I am a little worried about the nutrition side of things as yesterday I felt like puking my guts out. I understand that this can be a symptom of detoxing, feeling sick for a couple days. 

The detox I'm on isn't to bad in terms of nutrition. Like I said, each day you are allowed to eat something new. For example:

Today (my second day): I can eat a baked potatoe for dinner with my cooked veggies. Big whoop, but I'm actually super excited about it. 

The second last day: I can eat meat on this day (fish, chicken, steak)

The last day: I can eat a bunch of rice and veggies. I'll make a mean stir fry. 

I do have to keep eating the soup during the week. I'm hoping I can keep sane enough to make it to the last few days where I can eat some proper food.


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 12, 2010)

matt397 said:


> No, just No. I've seen so many people fall for these "soup diets", so Im going to let you in on a secret that alot of body builders and generally well fit people follow. Take in less calories than you spend. simple as that. once you take control of your calorie intake, start eating a proper amount of protein ( 1 gram per pound you weigh ), pound back the veggies and excercise regularly, you'll start to see _vast_ improvements. Also, cut back on sodium, I don't add salt to _anything_ I eat, it makes you retain water. But hey, thats just my opinion an different strokes for different folks.


 
I agree %100. That is the correct way to properly keep in shape. I'm trying this more as a test/detox, not a diet to get in shape.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 12, 2010)

espec1000 said:


> I agree %100. That is the correct way to properly keep in shape. I'm trying this more as a test/detox, not a diet to get in shape.


Could do what Devin Townsend does, don't eat anything for 2 weeks except water and a regiment of multivitamins. Anyway, best of luck.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 12, 2010)

I see it doing way more harm than good.


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 12, 2010)

^ What's the harm? That cabbage soup?


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 12, 2010)

Detox is a load of crap, what your body does naturally is detox or you would die! Best thing you can do is eat a balanced diet and exercise, there's no quick way to long term and lasting!!! weight loss.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2010)

espec1000 said:


> ^ What's the harm? That cabbage soup?



The lack of any normal nutrients.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 12, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> DIETS in general NEVER EVER work. Exercise, portion control, and healthy whole foods FTW!



Very, very true & never EVER fails. The hardest part about wanting to lose weight is getting up the will power & enthusiasm to do anything about it...but if you have the will power to be eating nothing but cabbage-flavoured water, you most certainly have the same will power to be eating a healthy diet without such extreme measures. 

Besides, as people have mentioned, these kinds of crash diets are really dangerous & shouldn't be used unless it's extreme measures. I mean, what's the long-term plan for keeping the weight off? Coz within a few months of stopping eating/drinking this crap, you'll pile weight back on that you lost during the diet 

I've prob lost about 2stone (about 2lbs) in the past month & a half from simply getting off my butt & eating less junk, I'd say the proof is in the low-fat pudding


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Very, very true & never EVER fails. The hardest part about wanting to lose weight is getting up the will power & enthusiasm to do anything about it...but if you have the will power to be eating nothing but cabbage-flavoured water, you most certainly have the same will power to be eating a healthy diet without such extreme measures.


 
As stated before, I am on a healthy diet and do exercise on a daily basis. This was done more so out of curiosity, I figure seven days of trying something new would be fun.


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> The lack of any normal nutrients.


 
I'm not sure which lack of nutrients you are talking about.

The diet consists of vegetables, meats, grains and fruits.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 18, 2010)

espec1000 said:


> I'm not sure which lack of nutrients you are talking about.
> 
> The diet consists of vegetables, meats, grains and fruits.



He meant if all you eat is cabbage soup.


That said, I've grown addicted to vegetable soup. I like it more creamy than watery (I usually blend part of it). Brown or white beans have magical powers and can turn any disgusting mix of hideous greens into a delicacy.

I usually chop some baked meat to go with it, and also sprinkle Parmesan cheese over it, like Italians do. Hmmm.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 18, 2010)

espec1000 said:


> As stated before, I am on a healthy diet and do exercise on a daily basis. This was done more so out of curiosity, I figure seven days of trying something new would be fun.





espec1000 said:


> I'm not sure which lack of nutrients you are talking about.
> 
> The diet consists of vegetables, meats, grains and fruits.



*I appreciate that you've already said that you're on a healthy diet etc, and I'm not meaning to preach at all, so I really do apologise if it comes across as such. I just sincerely hope that your 7 days of "trying something new" doesn't do you any harm, as I've seen the worse effects of these fad diets before *

However, that being said, if you are still eating meats, grains & pulses, then you're not on a "cabbage soup" diet; because that literally consists of eating very very little apart from said cabbage-water, which is meant to make up 2 of your 3 meals a day. So basically a pre-planned breakfast, then cabbage soup for lunch, and cabbage soup for dinner with either meat or pulses on the side a couple times a week, if you're lucky. And cramming yourself with other things depending on what version of the diet you're going with.

Nothing about this "diet" is healthy - yes, veggies are good for you, but removing things from your system only to binge on them a day or two later _ISN'T_. 
*An interesting thing for you to be trying out though - would appreciate knowing how it turns out.Might make an interesting article** *


----------



## Explorer (Aug 18, 2010)

espec1000 said:


> I am a little worried about the nutrition side of things as yesterday I felt like puking my guts out. I understand that this can be a symptom of detoxing, feeling sick for a couple days.



As has been noted, the body is already evolved to get rid of toxins. 

I want to point out a verbal trap you caught yourself in. Your understanding that feeling sick for a few days is a symptom of "detoxing" is incorrect. It would be more accurate to look at it this way:

There are some who argue that the human body isn't already efficient at removing toxins. (Yes, there is a host of literature that shows these people are wrong; I'm sure you can find it easily through Google by looking up the subject on Quackwatch.)

Those who argue that the human body needs to remove toxins in this way (and who are wrong, remember) feel sick when doing so.

It is very likely that their feeling sick is because they are doing something unhealthy.

It is very likely that you are feeling sick because you are doing something unhealthy. 

Now, you're probably smarter than those I know who insist on detoxing (all of whom are always in poor health, and who insist that just means they need to "detox" more). You know that you feel sick when something is wrong, and that when the wrong condition is removed, you feel better. Whether the wrong condition is overeating, a virus, lack of water, or a lack of calories/protein/good balance of vitamins and minerals, your body has an amazing ability to tell you that you should stop doing something that is causing immediate harm. Your body is telling you that now. What did you change? Your diet.

----

It's funny... I know lots of people who go for fad diets (including "detoxing"). I've offered to help them lose weight and to get in better shape, and a very few have taken me up on it. It's interesting to go out with mixed groups (idiot detoxers and those who started eating less than they burn) and hearing all the bad advice the detoxers have for those who are having success with a healthy approach. I use Tyler Durden's approach in such situations:

"So, you say one can lose weight and feel better by doing it your way? How's that workin' out for you?" 

I sometimes feel bad for slamming people, but if they can take the slamming and still do the things that are hurting them, then I really don't think they're capable of remembering their hurt feelings for very long....

Anyway, don't keep hurting yourself.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 19, 2010)

Explorer said:


> As has been noted, the body is already evolved to get rid of toxins.



Oh thank you. I had this urge to point out how great of a bullshit is this 'detoxing' stuff, but didn't really want to go through the hassle.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

All those diets seem like bullshit to me. The first time you stray from it even slightly you gain a fuck load of weight back. It's better to just find a healthy routine you can see yourself sticking with for a prolonged period of time (and that works, of course! )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Oh thank you. I had this urge to point out how great of a bullshit is this 'detoxing' stuff, but didn't really want to go through the hassle.


 
Detoxing is only important when you have a drug test coming up...


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 19, 2010)

so i weigh 280 lbs right now ( I put on some muyscle, but have not lost the fat >:/ )

so should i have 280 grams of protein a day or a serving?

i know nothing and am bad with numbers in this situation.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 19, 2010)

TreKita said:


> so i weigh 280 lbs right now ( I put on some muyscle, but have not lost the fat >:/ )
> 
> so should i have 280 grams of protein a day or a serving?
> 
> i know nothing and am bad with numbers in this situation.



...you should eat a standard portion size of protein regardless of your size, surely?  Guidleines below.... if in doubt, google it 

*Single Serving Guideline (Proteins)
*

 Beef Lean: 4OZ; Cottage Cheese: 1% 1 cup 
Egg substitute:	1/2 cup; eggs whole: 2 large 
egg whites:	4 large; Fish:	5 OZ 
Wild game: 4 OZ; Lamb:	4 OZ 
Liver: (beef, calf, chicken )	4 OZ; Pork: 4 OZ 
Chicken Dark Meat:	4 OZ; Chicken White Meat:	5 OZ 
Veal: 4 OZ; Crab meat: 4 OZ 
Deli Slices: (Fat Free) 6 Slices; Salmon: (Canned)	4 OZ	
Tuna: (Canned -water packed) 4 OZ


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I ate the soup for about 3 days and everything was fine, but I didn't notice any significant changes as my body probably wasn't experiencing anything new and exciting. I did change the soup into a nice minestrone the last few days and it was damn tasty! I lost about 3-4 pounds during all of this, but it was mostly from working out/soccer games. 

My diagnosis: Waste of time really. You guys all nailed it, if you eat healthy and work out, eat the right amount of protein while doing so, then you are set. No cabbage soup is going to make you lose a bunch of weight (except for waste weight) and it isn't healthy for you to deprive yourself of proper food. 

I tried it and it was interesting while it lasted, but I'm not going to do it again as it's not the right thing for me.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 31, 2010)

just do like christian bale did for the machinist. for break fast you get and apple and a cup of black coffee, for lunch a cup of black coffee, and for dinner. a cup of black coffee.


----------



## espec1000 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are the only 2 food groups one needs: Apples and black coffee.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Sep 1, 2010)

....Christian Bale looks so fucked up in those pictures...why would you ever willingly do that to yourself?!! 

Espec... glad you didn't have any nasty side effects... other than smelly-ass-syndrome always associated with cabbage


----------



## espec1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah the cabbage shit attacks were brutal. On top of that, I cleared the house anytime I was cooking it and preparing the soup.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Sep 2, 2010)

TreKita said:


> so i weigh 280 lbs right now ( I put on some muyscle, but have not lost the fat >:/ )
> 
> so should i have 280 grams of protein a day or a serving?
> 
> i know nothing and am bad with numbers in this situation.



The "proper" ratio is about a gram to 1.5 grams of protein per pound of _lean_ body mass. At least, that seems to be the most popular way of doing it.

So, take how much you weigh, subtract how much of that is fat, and you'll have your number.


----------



## rturner (Oct 11, 2011)

First: Most of those "rapid and everlasting" diets don't work for mid-term goals. It makes sense to start your diet with a detox diet plan and a detox menu to get rid of all those toxins ingested. But: Furthermore you need to change your nutrition plan with a long-term perspective on your physical and mental health. So, think of what you really want: Do you want to stay healthy, be agile have a reasonable body-weight or are you looking forward to some burgers and fries right after having gone through your perfect diet plan? You may need to oversee your former nutritional habits to recognize what was going wrong. I am sure that anybody knows what's healthy and reasonable and what's not.


----------

